# Proteus y PIC16F628A



## xvladx (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola amigos. Estoy tratando de aprender a usar el Proteus (version 7), pero en mi primer intento se me ha complicado algo. Por ahora solo hice un circuito con un PIC16F628A donde por el puerto B debo sacar la palabra "HOLA" en 4 display de 7 segmentos. El problema es que no enciende ninguno de los 4 display y no se donde puede estar el inconveniente. Alguien podria ayudarme con esto? 
Adjunto el archivo del diseño del circuito realizado con ISIS de Proteus, y el .asm, el .Hex y el .bas.
Ya que es muy basico lo que necesito. utilice Basic para hacer la programacion.
Cualquier sugerencia o comentario es bienvenido.
Desde ya les agradezco muchisimo.

Flavio


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 28, 2010)

un archivo .jpg con ese mismo esquemático hará posible que más foreros abran tu archivo y producirá mas respuestas.. yo tengo un proteus mas nuevo asique no me abre el archivo


----------



## xvladx (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahora ni siquiera puedo abrir el circuito, ni bien abro el proteus, cargo el circuito y se me cierra automaticamante el proteus. No es la primera vez que me pasa desde que lo instal hace 4 dias, ya me ha pasado un par de veces y tuve que dibujar todo de nuevo.


----------



## __dero__ (Mar 28, 2010)

instala el proteus 7.5 sp3 es el mas estable =)... adjuntas una imagen para poder ayudarte mejor


----------



## xvladx (Mar 28, 2010)

Pude hacer un prt screen y paso el jpg del circuito.
Gracias


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 29, 2010)

los trsnsistores no estan colocados correctamente... ni si quera son los que deben ir...
cambialos por unos bc548 que son npn y solucionarás el problema


----------



## xvladx (Mar 29, 2010)

Gracias Pablo, en cuanto pueda abrir nuevamente es circuito con el proteus voy a probar tu sugerencia, pero aun no quiere abrir, es decir se cierra el proteus automaticamente cuando cargo el circuito.


----------



## xvladx (Mar 29, 2010)

Pablo, te comento que probe con los BC548 pero finalmente, los que estaban puestos son los que corresponden dada la configuracion de anodo comun del display. El circuito electrico esta correcto solo habia un error en el ensamblador que utilice. Desde ya gracias a todos!


----------

